# Lesner report T-W



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Thursday lotsa fish
Friday lotsa fish dam big at that
saturday lotsa fish
Sunday not sooo many fish
Monday a few fish
tuesday a few fish
Wednesday ?



A lotta of illegal flounder seen by me!  
kept at that....

I bet there are more fish being caught then views of this thread.......

No waders= no fish


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Wednsday = Less than a couple


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Fishing_Feud said:


> A lotta of illegal flounder seen by me!
> kept at that....


Did you offer to assist them in releasing them? Give them a copy of the regulations? 



Fishing_Feud said:


> No waders= no fish


Why is that?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I fished about an hour of the out-going today. No fish caught. A lot of long faces.


----------



## twist_2_open (Jun 7, 2005)

*dinks?*

any big fish been caught south side of the bridge yet? Went out last sunday, fished chicks side and caught 5 in 20 mins all between 19and 27.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by Fishing_Feud
No waders= no fish

Rory, means you need to be able to wade out to get to where you can cast to the fish


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Or even more important keep the guys WITH waders from walking in front of you to where it's impossible to cast around or over them.  

This time of year it gets real crowded in most decent places where you can catch Striper especially during the prime times of the day/night. The Lesner is really ate up with this factor because of it's popularity and easy access. I've seen shoulder to shoulder folks most nights from the bridge to the outlet of Crab Creek as I paddle by on the Yak to fish the middle of the inlet. The bar on the outside is the same so be ready for the crowd if you go, it looks like the LIP during a Spot or Spot-Tail run.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeahp jay b got it right on.... if you dont see a group of old flip guys fishin, it aint time yet


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

NTKG said:


> yeahp jay b got it right on.... if you dont see a group of old flip guys fishin, it aint time yet


HEY! Al's not old!  
But that's one advantage we have when it's crowded - I can say "HI" with my eyebrows and my "uncles" will let me slide right next to them in their honey hole.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Rory, means you need to be able to wade out to get to where you can cast to the fish


Thanks - I've had that explained to me off the board too. I guess this applies mostly to striper season though? As I know I've caught fish there from the bank.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Daaaayum Niel, you can't call those guys flips, not everyone here can decode your board handle or knows your ethnic origins.  

Besides Rick and I call it the "Asian connection" and you're right, if they're not there you're probably waisting your time if you're there just to catch and kill.

Rory don't let all the BS stop you though, it's like fishing the point or anywhere else during a inseason run. Get your skills, equipment and attitude ready, find a spot and join the fun. I will typically avoid those situations, which is one reason I got the Yak, but sometimes it's the only way to get into the quality fish.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

My dad is one of those "uncles"  

Anyone one going out tonight? Ken(RedskinFan228) and i are gonna try and sqeeze in at Lesnar


Rufus


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> Did you offer to assist them in releasing them? Give them a copy of the regulations? We talked about it over dinner  they couldnt see it my way so i finished eatin dem strippers oh i mean stipers.
> 
> 
> No waders=no fish
> Why is that?


There is no room to get an elbow in da place (if u fish at the right time)


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> Did you offer to assist them in releasing them? Give them a copy of the regulations? We talked about it over dinner  they couldnt see it my way so i finished eatin dem strippers oh i mean stripers.
> 
> 
> No waders=no fish
> Why is that?


There is no room to get an elbow in da place (if u fish at the right time)


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Fishing_Feud said:


> I bet there are more fish being caught then views of this thread.......
> 
> 
> WELL maybe not...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Fishing_Feud said:


> There is no room to get an elbow in da place (if u fish at the right time)



Ah....so I just need to fish at the wrong time, right?


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

You / I got the same right to fish as them. Cast straight and longer then the Barnies...

watch'em clear outta yer way...

It's a point thing.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Get er done!*

any reports from the lesner


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

fish wed from 8 to 10. On my third cast hook up with a fish with some shoulders!!. He made a run, could not move him. Felt him shake it's head. Line went slack... got off. Reeled in my line, inspected my hook. I was kinda dumbfounded when I discovered my hook bend almost 90 degress to the left!!

Other than that early hook up, no fish.

rufus


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Thank fer the report Rufus


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that the tide and moon is RIGHT. who went lastnight and who is going tonight?  


Give up the info


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Lotta fish caught lastnight and there will be a number caught tonight  

The "MAN" was there just taking up space not checking coolers checking licenses unless you said you were a senoir citizen or under 16 which everyone was. G o figure


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*REPORT Tues 9pm-1115pm*

Howdy there fished tonight from the above saw the smallest dinks since Oct 4th some were at 16" a few nice ones mixed in kept a 26" Barboi (maybe someone can elaborate_). I think some chick jumped off the bridge too  Nice fish were few and far between. Oh yeah watch out fer the red fox at lesner he will steal ur fish  YES a red fox. sometimes i just feel like i'm reporting to myself  


Dont look so glum chum  

GO FISH


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I can back you up on the fox as I have seen one a few time in the early am. wade fishing trips.


----------



## fish-fool (Dec 17, 2004)

*To Fish Feud*

I was there last night til about 11. Fished with NewsJeff and some newbies from Pittsburg. Can you elaborate on the chick jumping off the bridge? Time? Side? Good lookin, bad lookin, naked, clothed, drunk, sober, 9, 90, crippled, crazy?


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

The other night I saw a red fox over on Seaview Ave. near the CBBT. I thought that was a little wierd. He didn't really seem to care about me being there either.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

erfisher said:


> The other night I saw a red fox over on Seaview Ave. near the CBBT. I thought that was a little wierd. He didn't really seem to care about me being there either.


IVE SEEN THAT FOX OR ONE OF ITS FAMILY,,THERE A FEW TIMES THIS SUMMER.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

fish-fool said:


> I was there last night til about 11. Fished with NewsJeff and some newbies from Pittsburg. Can you elaborate on the chick jumping off the bridge? Time? Side? Good lookin, bad lookin, naked, clothed, drunk, sober, 9, 90, crippled, crazy?



I dunno i heard a "yelp a splash and then a chopper flyingh over with the spotlight....... maybe it was just a happy stripper  


have3nt seen nuffin in the news so it was problay nuttin


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

there have been foxes at lesner since the 80's...both sides...seems they are getting bolder...why would someone want to jump off lesner...go off the cbbt if you are done...geeeez...hope it not true...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

rattler said:


> there have been foxes at lesner since the 80's...both sides...seems they are getting bolder...why would someone want to jump off lesner...go off the cbbt if you are done...geeeez...hope it not true...


Preferrably on an outgoing tide. I believe in accomplishing your goals.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

wrong thread.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*REPORT 11-17 1045pm-115am*

IT was a howlin out there last night. Caught 2 keepers at 20 and 22 little slobs they were  Alot of tangles and not alot of fish caught mostly dinky dinks inthe drink.. More men than boys out tho  kinda surprised me how many people were out. Lotsa bites but few hookups after 2 and half hours i got snagged and broke my line. My fingers looked up at me and said" you want me to tie a knot?" yeah right. time to go fished cleaned and in bed by 215am Hunting tomorrow so no fishiung tonight for me. BUT you guys report!


----------



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

*Lesner*

Where is Lesner. I am close to Yorkriver but never heard of Lesner.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Down Time said:


> Where is Lesner. I am close to Yorkriver but never heard of Lesner.


Lesner Bridge is on Shore Drive and spans the width of Lynnhaven Inlet.


----------

